# best halloween ideas ever



## xtina71 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi there...I hosted a party for 6 and 7 yr olds last year (about 25 kids or so)and will have another for 7, 8 yr olds this year. Same bunch from school. I went all out on the food last year..made mummy hot dogs(weiners wrapped in pillbury crescent dough), dyed pasta...eg green food coloring, deviled eggs that looked like eyeballs, witches fingers..green cookies with almond fingernail, all kinds off cool stuff. My experience from last year is ...the kids could care less about the fancy food, they weren't too impressed. They want pizza this year...plain old cheese pizza? Go figure. I did get a great response from the mummy cupcakes and graveyard cake. They seem to like snacking the best. Chips, cheeses, they ate everyone of the eyeball filled chocolates in a big jar that I had set up...LOL!!(2 bags of them too!!). They loved it dark...blacklights and things that glow. I had jars filled with bugs and growing creatures(the kind that grow 600%) backlit with a small string of lights and blacklights. We had a cotton ball relay race...two teams. Cotton balls had black eyes for ghosts and they had to empty one bowl and fill another. The girls beat the boys. What a hoot!!! LOL! Glow sticks...night games. If it is warm outside in your part of the world...flashlights and glow stick and let them play tag in the dark, or hide and go seek. We have it pretty cold here but will be spoking up the rec room, kids bedrooms and bathroom in the basement so they can play the night games indoors! I wasn't sure how much they enjoyed themselves until this year about a month ago..all the kids who came last year began to ask if we were having another party! Made me smile and one little guy suggested bobbing for apples that were carved to look like human hearts? LOL!! I had a laugh and we will hopefully have another great party this year!! Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are just a few places to get some ideas....Have fun! **H1*










BOOKS
Great books with TONS of Halloween party ideas, costumes, recieps for children.
*-"A Ghostly Good Time" by Woman's Day Special Interest Publications.
-"Pumpkins & Parties" By Better Homes & Gardens*










WEB
Party Ideas....
http://party.kaboose.com/holidays/halloween/halloween-party.html










BHG Recipes, Ideas, etc.....
http://www.betterrecipes.com/holiday/halloween/halloween_treatscrafts.html









Mummy Dog Recipe - very easy! Included a step by step video.

http://www.bhg.com/videos/m/21907650/mummy-dogs.htm


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Go to Duncan Hines website for the recipes*.....*H1*

http://www.duncanhines.com/landing/halloween-cupcakes/

*
Halloween Hoot Owls*









*
Aliens*









*Wicked Werewolves*....


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

We're having a party for my sons 7th birthday. We will have about 35 kids here- ages 5-12 and about the same amount of adults. I am decorating the yard and house. We hired a DJ to play tunes because my son and most of his friends love to dance. We will have a big birthday cake that looks like a spider. I will make sugar cookie cutouts, chocolate covered pretzels and I've added a candy station where they can fill their own treat bags. We did have a big menu planned full of a bunch of different halloween themed foods but decided to make just a few things in bulk to save us on time and work (hotdogs, chili, nachos and wings). I have a couple of games planned, scavenger hunt and mummy wrap game, and prizes for best costumes. Well, there you have it...that's our party! The internet is full of ideas, Disney Family Fun is a good site as well as pillsbury, kraft for recipes. 

Halloween | Costumes, Parties, Crafts & Recipes | Family Fun

halloween from Pillsbury.com - Get 1000s of recipes and meal ideas

Halloween Center


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

When I think of Halloween for me when I was 6 we went to the church for a big Halloween night party. My favorite things at that age were bobbing for apples and a bean bag toss game where you threw the bean bag though a big wooden cut out of a pumpkin. Keep it simple for the young ones.


----------

